# changing the forum language



## Thomas1

Hello, 


I've been trying for a few days to change the forum language in my User Control Panel (Edit Options-->Miscellaneous Options-->Forum Language) into French; and to my amazement I can't do it. Yeasterday, when I did it it worked only when I was logged in (well, I got a notification from WR in French that I got a private message). Today, when I logged in I scan see English language on each forum, I also tried three times to change it (saving changes of course) but the system didn't even switch it into French. Could anyone help me out with this one please? 




Tom


----------



## Jana337

Scroll down and change it in the dropdown menu. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

That must be a bug in the vBulletin software: You are right, Thomas, I can't change the forum language in my UCP either - it always switches back to English. You have to scroll down in any window of this forum (except in the forum index) and change the language there, as Jana said.


----------



## Thomas1

It works now, thank you. 

I'll see how it will go tomorrow and let you know if there's something wrong with it.

PS: moybe the changing forum language option via the UCP could be fixed if that's possible (just a sggestion )


----------



## Moogey

Hi Thomas1,

The people here at WR did not create this software nor do they maintain it, so Mike would need to know PHP to fix it (I'm a PHP master but I don't have the source code so I can't suggest the fix).

I reported it just now to vBulliten as a bug, and we'll see what they have to say.

-M


----------



## Thomas1

Hello Moogey,

Thank you for your explanation, I did not know that and supposed that people who created the site can simply fix that in a minute. 

Anyway, Jana's tip works perdectly, I got French language as a default now. 


Thank you all for your interest,

Tom


----------



## Jana337

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Hello Moogey,
> 
> Thank you for your explanation, I did not know that and supposed that people who created the site can simply fix that in a minute.
> 
> Anyway, Jana's tip works perdectly, I got French language as a default now.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your interest,
> 
> Tom


I suspect the problem might be inside the forum. I remember that the UCP menu ceased to work when Mike created the drop-down menu at the bottom. Perhaps it would be easier to remove the UCP language option altogether. 

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

I think the Quick Language Chooser changes the language for the current session, while the UCP language choice is tied to your profile.  The problem seems to be that the session language choice is taking precedence over the profile language choice.  I think vBulletin should fix it...


----------



## Moogey

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I think the Quick Language Chooser changes the language for the current session, while the UCP language choice is tied to your profile.  The problem seems to be that the session language choice is taking precedence over the profile language choice.  I think vBulletin should fix it...


Well I submitted it but the developers haven't responded yet  I'll let you know what they say (If they respond at all...)

Since it's not a major bug, and since they're almost done with their new version (3.6.0), they'll probably just say to wait for that release. It isn't a bug in 3.6.0 RC 3 which their support board runs.

-M


----------



## Moogey

Ok, there was a response. They pointed out that it was fixed in 3.6.0 so I think we'll have to wait for the final release for this to be fixed.

-M


----------

